# COD4 Tonight!



## eshrules (May 22, 2007)

COD4 tonight...

I think i'm going to be off work tomorrow, on account of developing tonsilitus (awwww) so I'll be online for quite a bit tonight....

i need to get my rank up, so can we try and get a couple of the DW guys together tonight? I might even host a match if we get enough :thumb:


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

eshrules said:


> COD4 tonight...
> 
> I think i'm going to be off work tomorrow, *on account of being a skiving git and playing xbox too much *so I'll be online for quite a bit tonight....
> 
> i need to get my rank up, so can we try and get a couple of the DW guys together tonight? I might even host a match if we get enough :thumb:


post edited for accuracy.

yeah i'll be on from 9.30ish. you dont get XP though mate for private matches.


----------



## Mylee (Jan 11, 2007)

I'm a bit of a computer div, but enjoy COD 4 :thumb: 

Any chance of posting up what server your gonna be on and whereabouts I can find it to connect to. Thanks!


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

Mylee said:


> I'm a bit of a computer div, but enjoy COD 4 :thumb:
> 
> Any chance of posting up what server your gonna be on and whereabouts I can find it to connect to. Thanks!


its on the xbox 360 mate.


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

I could get on for a little game 

I could host with my little 20mb pipe too....

Johnny


----------



## eshrules (May 22, 2007)

ok, well I won't host a game then 

but that's 3 of us that will be on, there's more than 3 people on here with COD4 surely


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Valet Magic will be along shortly I am sure... 

He is Mr Sprayer himself when it comes to bullets in COD 4


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

tez will probably be on as well.


----------



## clipstone (Nov 29, 2006)

Would be on but its darts night tonight 

Anyone on tomorrow night?


----------



## Mylee (Jan 11, 2007)

panama said:


> its on the xbox 360 mate.


 .


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

clipstone said:


> Would be on but its darts night tonight
> 
> Anyone on tomorrow night?


yeah i'll be on.


----------



## nicko_12345 (Apr 3, 2007)

H5NTY - is my gamertag, im always about on there or my brother is


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Johnnyopolis said:


> Valet Magic will be along shortly I am sure...
> 
> He is Mr Sprayer himself when it comes to bullets in COD 4


IM COMIN TO GET YA :devil:


----------



## nicko_12345 (Apr 3, 2007)

No one has added me?

Im online now!


----------



## NeoPanther (Jan 15, 2008)

Added you Nicko :thumb:


----------

